# May flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The flounder gigging has been steady the last 3 nights, with solid fish coming in the boat on all different kinds of bottom. The fish moved from mud, to sand, and onto shell with a gradual dropping tide level over the last few days. Fresh water runoff from recent heavy rains has made many areas murky, making me take a run-and-gun approach to gigging the last few nights. Fish size remains steady with a 16" average, and a few fish each night in the 17-19" range.

5/2 - Longtime customer Dean J. group of 3 onboard. East wind at 20mph and very high tide levels. 15 flounder limit by 10pm

Late trip - Longtime customer Tony D. group of 3. 15 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead in 2 hours of gigging.

5/3 - night off

5/4 - New customer Shirley A. group of 4. SE winds at 5mph and high tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 5 sheepshead by 10:30pm.

5/5 - New customer Chuck G. group of 4. East wind at 20mph and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 10:30pm.

*Upcoming open dates:
May: 13, 14
June: 19
July: 1, 3, 16, 17, 18, 24, 25
August: 1, 3-11, 13-22, 28-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

